# Who has most miles?



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe there is a 2013 driver with..... and im guessing.... close to 350k miles possibly more.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I believe there is a 2013 driver with..... and im guessing here.... close to 350k miles possibly more.


I read on here daily and never heard of anyone but you with a cruze over 200K. You should add your mileage to your sig, update it monthly for everyone to see!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

As far as I know hes not an active member of the forums. His friend who I believe is a member of cruzetalk occasionally posts for him on the facebook cruzetalk page. Last post I saw was over the summer when we he reached 250k miles. So the 350k miles is just a guess. Im curious to know his exact current mileage and repairs list. I will try and get this information and report back asap.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, at my age, been around the block a couple of times. Does this count?

Really have to think hard on this issue, almost certain I have over 1.5 million miles on the road, but finally slowing down a bit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Really have to think hard on this issue, almost certain I have over 1.5 million miles on the road, but finally slowing down a bit.


I bet if you did the math it would be more than that. I have only been driving for around 20 years and have already driven over a half million miles.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I only got 40K on my 2012 Eco. I have owned since Feb 2013 so I guess Some may say I drive a lot for the time I have had it. But still not high mileage. Hoping to break 100K plus.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw this and immediately thought of CEBT. But to think of someone "beating" him? haha


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> As far as I know hes not an active member of the forums. His friend who I believe is a member of cruzetalk occasionally posts for him on the facebook cruzetalk page. Last post I saw was over the summer when we he reached 250k miles. So the 350k miles is just a guess. Im curious to know his exact current mileage and repairs list. I will try and get this information and report back asap.


I thought I saw this a few weeks ago as well. I believe it was over 300k and it was a 2012 or 2013.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

I had 99k on a '12 eco when I traded it.
Hard to believe someone has more miles than CEBT...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Patman said:


> I only got 40K on my 2012 Eco. I have owned since Feb 2013 so I guess Some may say I drive a lot for the time I have had it. But still not high mileage. Hoping to break 100K plus.


That's nothing. I got mine in October of 13 and have 40k.

There is another diesel owner on here that is real close to 100k already.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Turns out this other courier driving a 13' has about 305k miles. My 12' is at 271k miles. I still have the most miles with the highest lifetime mpg avg.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> I thought I saw this a few weeks ago as well. I believe it was over 300k and it was a 2012 or 2013.


Someone needs to find this guy and get him to join CT. I'd love to hear his history too.


----------



## CruzeHyatt13 (Jan 14, 2015)

2013 with 22k


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

2013 with 27k miles.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruze01 said:


> Someone needs to find this guy and get him to join CT. I'd love to hear his history too.


I think people tend to frown on posting while driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think people tend to frown on posting while driving.


Colorado has a law against texting while driving but nothing about posting while driving - don't tell the idiots around Denver .


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just cause I'm bored at work....

If he bought his Cruzen when it first came out (2013's release first of September 2012 if I recall), that's 592 work days (Let's assume he does most of his driving on the weekdays). 

300,000 / 592 = ~500 miles a day. 
500 miles / 65MPH average = ~7.7 hours driving a day.

Not TOTALLY accurate; but something i like to think about.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd like to hear the maintenance history on that 300k+ Cruze too!


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, that makes my 2012 with 98,500 mi. seem brand new yet.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Turns out this other courier driving a 13' has about 305k miles. My 12' is at 271k miles. I still have the most miles with the highest lifetime mpg avg.


And that MPG average is.....


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

After 272k miles I have an approximate lifetime mpg avg of 48.7


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> After 272k miles I have an approximate lifetime mpg avg of 48.7


Diesel cruze I assume?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> After 272k miles I have an approximate lifetime mpg avg of 48.7


If we had a Platinum HyperCruzer you would be the only member with it. That's just phenomenal.

74% over EPA City (28 MPG)
16% over EPA Highway (42 MPG)
48% over EPA Combined (33 MPG)


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Diesel cruze I assume?


12' eco..... here is a link to my avg mpg log http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13400-monthly-avg-mpg-log-10.html


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

48k on my '13 LT 6a


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got a lowly 124k on my '12.


----------



## 614 (Jan 18, 2015)

30k and some change.


----------



## ChrisRBrown07 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's normal I never average lower than 50 when on the freeway driving the speed limit. I get to los angeles and back to my house using just 2.3 gallons and it's a 150 mile trip. If I drive only 60 I can get to los angeles on 1 gallon of gas. (75 miles about)


----------



## ChrisRBrown07 (Jan 13, 2015)

I also average around 33-35 in the city if I accelerate properly and never speed.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I'm holding up the rear here with mine. That said, bbmatt is still a ways behind me, probably with a few grandmas too.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think I'm holding up the rear here with mine. That said, bbmatt is still a ways behind me, probably with a few grandmas too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome iPhone


Needs moar road trips.

Besides Lordstown. 

Go visit Brian.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

My 2012 1.4 Cruze currently has 59,799 miles on it.
Built 1/2012, Purchased 4/2012, so have had nearly 3 years.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> After 272k miles I have an approximate lifetime mpg avg of 48.7


What kind of maintenance schedule do you have?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Needs moar road trips.
> 
> Besides Lordstown.
> 
> Go visit Brian.


Aside from the first couple fill ups at the local BP, every fill up since has been at either of the two Shell stations ~5 miles from home.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> What kind of maintenance schedule do you have?


This is my first new vehicle and during the past 3 years I have learned alot about vehicle maintenance. All future new vehicle purchases I will have a better understanding of what products to use and when to replace them.

Maintenance List

40k cabin filter - engine air filter
75k spark plugs - coil pack <-- torn boot during removal
80k cabin - engine air filter
85k oem goodyear fuel max 
110k transmission fluid - 58 oz
115k both oxygen sensors replaced
125k spark plugs - coil pack <-- torn boot during removal
140k coolant exchange
140k brake fluid exchange
140k front end alignment
150k cabin - engine air filter
165k transmission fluid - 64 oz
170k front end alignment 
175k oem goodyear fuel max tires 
175k clutch fluid flush
180k spark plugs
185k serpent belt
205k cabin - engine air filter
210k both oxygen sensors replaced
220k transmission fluid 62 oz
245k oem goodyear fuel max tires
250k spark plugs
250k cabin air filter
265k ecu,pcm software update
270k engine air filter
　

Upcoming

275k transmission fluid
275k coolant exchange
275k brake fluid exchange


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Does this deal with vehicles or with our bodies.

If the latter, feel my body has the most miles on it. Certainly way overdue for an overhaul.


----------



## RyanM (Feb 21, 2015)

There are people over 300k. I think this was the one you were talking about, I took the picture from a facebook post that was like two months ago.








There are also many over 200k. Including this guy who put on 200k in 2 years. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUoVgvdLuoE


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RyanM said:


> There are people over 300k. I think this was the one you were talking about, I took the picture from a facebook post that was like two months ago.
> View attachment 135202
> 
> 
> There are also many over 200k. Including this guy who put on 200k in 2 years. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUoVgvdLuoE


I believe the YouTube videos are from CEBT. The same poster uploaded a video of his engine at 272K miles. The paint color around that engine is Blue Topaz.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Turns out this other courier driving a 13' has about 305k miles. My 12' is at 271k miles. I still have the most miles with the highest lifetime mpg avg.


Has it been real reliable? What kind of repairs did it need? I had to have my tires alligned at 43000 but otherwise not a problem.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

72,000 on my 2011 RS. Car is currently in the shop being reconstructed... Photos in my garage of the damage. I never had a chance to get good photos for the garage beforehand.


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

My 2011 Cruze has 110,075 on it. It had 36,000 when I purchased it in May 2013. 

There was some issue with the thermostat in 2014. Bought new tires in September 2015. Other than that, there have no been no major issues with it since I purchased it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DannyC990 said:


> My 2011 Cruze has 110,075 on it. It had 36,000 when I purchased it in May 2013.
> 
> There was some issue with the thermostat in 2014. Bought new tires in September 2015. Other than that, there have no been no major issues with it since I purchased it.


Danny,

Post a picture of your odometer in our High Mileage thread and I'll get you a 100,000 mile badge.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, here's the current list of high mileage badges:


100,000150,000200,000250,000300,000350,000400,000abhylash83Chris2298UpstateNYBillndwood626CruzeEcoBlueTopazamlechnercme71Aranarthdaddyrob4x4Cruzadodanger daveChris BreauxdieselCruze_2010edsblack81cufarmergregbonatDrmilrJeselFarmerjoe0121gab5moereloosGatorGeneralDriverJay BizzalJdugie123jvarbleKyleC115larinahlarlar75Lord_ChrismabzmuzikMSGretNYCruze2012OkieTDQballSneakerFixSperrySunnyBTadsen23TelcomfaustTrephineUpstateNYCruzeVenomizedWhiteAndBrightzen_


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any body heard from CruzeEcoBlueTopaz lately? I bet he's 450K by now if he still owns his cruze....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope to join the 200K club by the end of Feb.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its great to see that our cars will make the long haul! I doubt I'll ever see any more than 150k myself, at 15k per year it will take me 10 years to get there and I would most likely not own the car any longer than that! I'm at 70k now and already have the inch.... Trying hard to resist since mine is paid off!


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

While I don't have impressive mileage #'s, I purchased my Cruze TD in March of 2015 and currently have 55k on it.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze 2LT with 140,000 miles.


----------



## Bengtson12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice even 222,000 on mine- '12 eco - LOVE this car 160,000 on original tires and I have yet to need to change the rear brakes. Absolutely no issues and still 45 mpg.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bengtson12 said:


> Nice even 222,000 on mine- '12 eco - LOVE this car 160,000 on original tires and I have yet to need to change the rear brakes. Absolutely no issues and still 45 mpg.


Take a picture at 222,222!


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a 2011 1.4t with 114,500 miles on it. At this point though she's falling apart faster than I can repair her....


----------



## shag8283 (Nov 4, 2018)

113,440 on my 2014 LT RS 1.4T 6M.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

123K on my 2012.

550 miles a week just commuting to work.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I just turned 239,000


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Can I get a lowest mileage badge?? Haha. Someone find a 2015 diesel Cruze with less miles than mine. (Less than 40k).


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Phalanx said:


> 123K on my 2012.
> 
> 550 miles a week just commuting to work.


I'm kinda close, I do about 540 miles commute/week. I have 146,000 on my 2012


----------



## robhudd (Oct 11, 2016)

2012 Cruzze LT RS, 1.4 / automatic transmission with 120,000+! My Cruze still runs flawlessly.


----------



## Ironhorsepilot (Oct 26, 2018)

I just bought a 2017 TD that I drive 160 miles round trip a day for 7 days, then off a week and back to it. So roughly 1120 per week or just over 29K miles a year. That's just back and forth to work. I also have a 2016 Yukon Denali I normally drive when I'm not working.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2017 Premier Hatch. 36,644, and that’s only because I’ve driven the C7, 11,300 miles this year, as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

2016.5 Cruze LT RS manual. 79K I drive about 630 miles a week not counting weekends for about 33-34K a year or so.


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

2014 Cruze LTZ - 130k


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

14 eco 175000


----------



## dmstyres (Dec 4, 2014)

I have 11100 2011


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

‘13 LT. 147k













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

2014 rs2lt....25K.....do I win....???????


----------



## DLYskes1976 (May 9, 2018)

Um my 07 Subaru forester has over 240k..... opps wrong forum

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylestamper28 (Jun 21, 2019)

179,000 on 2013 Chevy Cruze I drove just last year I think 70000 miles I work on the road so I put a lot of miles on the vehicle


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

2012 cruze. 125k and I’ve driven 55k since owning for 4 years.


----------



## Ernest (Jun 9, 2019)

Bought my 2011 eco April 2018 with 122k. Currently sitting at 153k.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wish I could make it past 80K!!! LOL Seems every time one of my Cruzes gets up in the 80K range I can never make it to 90K something always happens to me and I end up totaling the car. The 2013 RS was @ 87K when I hit the highway barrier that did it in.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Drag it back from the dead. I now have 78,540 miles. And that’s only because I put 22,000 on my C7 and 4,900 miles on my 2019 Civic Type R, since my last post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

185,000 11 eco MT.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

now 25-06 2021 im at 200,000 km and no problèm turbo cruze 2012


----------



## meliss.moore78 (Jan 9, 2022)

👋 new here...just wanted to say that I got 297,000 miles on my 2011 Chevy Cruze....praying she still goes strong for a bit longer!


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

In date of 2022-01-08 my turbo cruze 2012 have 212.000 km and original .just valve cover and intake as change


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am at 84K now hoping now I have this new job at the airport @25 mi ea. way, I will get up there soon at least get to the 100K. When ever I am @ 837XX I will take short road trips to turn over the next thousand and go somewhere? Saturday I drove from Cinti to Indy to get Uno's pizza. that and I was bored Son and Wife at work and me at home alone on the way back I would drive to Louisville to get back to Cinti. I-65 to I-71 I did that last weekend to turn over 83K and depends on time of day. Or I will search out a Planet fitness another town as I am a Black Card member and can go to any club in the US. Last one I found north of Indy. What can I say, I like to drive??? And it gets me out of my house the reason I am starting at DHL at the Airport after working at home in I.T. for 1.5 years.


----------



## johntroyer3 (Jan 12, 2022)

i recently smoked my beloved '12 Eco with 266k miles on the odometer... Another waterpump/thermostat got the better of me this time far from home, wouldn't cool down while coasting in neutral this time...
Just put a '19 LT on the road this week, hopefully not even warmed up yet with only 104k... Looking forward to a lovely, not so needy relationship with this much different lady!


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

2013 Cruze LT I'm about to hit 81,000 miles... original owner.

Things I've replaced..

Oil gaskets on valve cover, VVT, and crankshaft seal
Water outlet
Coolant surge tank tube
Both coolant lines on Turbo
Water pump
New tires around 50k 

Planning on having to replace valve cover and intake manifold next.


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

My 2011 1.8L has almost 320,000 lol


----------



## Tater (12 mo ago)

ChrisRBrown07 said:


> I currently have 94538 on my 2011 cruze eco. Does anyone beat me?


2015 - 181,743


----------

